# [Solved] /var/log/messages flooded with usb-storage messages

## saturday

My /var/log/messages is flooded with messages concerning usb-storage. 

```
Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x503 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x503 R 0 Stat 0x1

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x504 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x504 R 0 Stat 0x0

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Jan 30 20:13:17 athlon kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.
```

I discovered a thread at Ubuntu-Forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173614), and disabled usb debug output in the kernel:

```

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set
```

But I still keep getting these messages. What can be done to stop this?Last edited by saturday on Sat Jan 30, 2010 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

saturday,

Either you still have some USB debug options set or you messed up installing your new kernel.

```
uname -a 
```

will show a date and time. Its the build date/time of the currently running kernel, so it should be when you made your kernel last.

If its not, you are not using the kernel you think you are.

----------

## saturday

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If its not, you are not using the kernel you think you are.

 

Thank you! I indeed was still using an old kernel, I missed to update the grub.conf.   :Embarassed:  How embarrassing.

----------

